# FR: Tombe le loup !



## avago

Bonjour à tous. I have a French game (*Au secours! Voilà le* *loup!*) The goal is to not be eaten by the advancing wolf. Various obstacles might obstruct his progress if you're lucky. Turning over one tile allows you to delay him by dropping him into a hole. It reads : _Tombe le loup_! So _tomber_ is used (unusually I think) transitively. I understand the game and instructions but am curious about this transitive use of _tomber_. I see in familiar usage this can occur with _tomber la chemise,_ to remove a shirt. So would this be like saying: Drop the wolf! ?


----------



## tartopom

The wolf falls into a hole.


----------



## Yendred

avago said:


> _Tombe le loup_! So _tomber_ is used (unusually I think) transitively


It's a shortcut and it's not theoritically correct, but it's clear it means "_fais tomber le loup_" (_make the wolf fall_).

Officially, the only transitive meanings of _tomber _are popular meanings:
- _to take off _(something, esp. a piece of clothing): e.g. _tomber la veste, tomber la chemise_
- _to seduce _(someone): e.g. _tomber une fille_


----------



## OLN

Le verbe transitif à l'impératif semble grammaticalement impossible — à moins que le loup soit un masque 

Je vois deux possibilités :
- "Et tombe le loup !" ou "Voilà que tombe le loup !" (exclamatif)
- " Tombe*,* (le) loup !" (impératif s'adressant effectivement au loup)

A quel moment du jeu dit-on ça ?


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> - "Et tombe le loup !" ou "Voilà que tombe le loup !" (exclamatif)



Ou bien _(sert à exprimer le souhait)_: "Que tombe le loup!"


----------



## avago

Thank you everyone. Some helpful replies here. I'm so appreciative of this forum! I think your two options are excellent for the context OLN. Pour répondre à votre question : Les loups avancent vers les joueurs (qui risquent d'être mangés). Les joueurs piochent des cartes (d'instructions) pour avancer ou faire reculer leur loup. Si on retourne cette carte (_Tombe le loup_), le loup n'avance pas pendant 2 tours ( le temps de remonter et de sortir du trou qui s'ouvre dans le chemin). D'autres cartes sont exprimés de même façon : _Secoue le loup _et _Retourne le loup _.. avec des conséquences variées.


----------



## Maître Capello

Given the clear imperative context, _Tombe le loup_ is inappropriate – only _Fais tomber le loup_ would make sense, as written in the description of the game:



> Gare au loup ! Il arrive et il semble bien décidé à vous attraper. Heureusement, son parcours est semé d'embûches... Chaque pas est périlleux. Il faudra le faire reculer, le retourner, le secouer ou le faire tomber au fond d'un trou. Ce pauvre loup arrivera-t-il jusqu'à vous ? Un jeu de parcours mêlant chance et stratégie, où l'on n'est jamais au bout de ses surprises.


----------



## avago

That may be the description Maître Capello and it *is* the kind of clarification I'm seeking, so Thank you.  However ... I assure you I'm quoting directly from the game itself which does have a Paris address. So rightly or wrongly it seems to reflect some level of French usage. I'll certainly inform students it's non-standard and not to be copied.


----------



## Maître Capello

Rather than “inappropriate,” I should have written “inconsistent.” The grammar of the phrase is indeed not incorrect per se. As pointed out by JCK, it could mean _*Que* tombe le loup_. However, (1) this turn of phrase without the leading _que_ is literary, and (2) it would make the labeling of this card inconsistent with the labeling of the other cards, which display an imperative: _Choisis ton loup, Retourne le loup, Secoue le loup_…


----------



## avago

I found it puzzling usage. It's helpful to hear from native speakers though. Thanks all for registering your thoughts so I can edge closer to forming a more reliable mental map of what works and what's less acceptable.


----------



## olivier68

Même si je suis plutôt d'accord avec l'interprétation "exclamatif" ou "impératif", ne pourrait-on simplement y voir une affirmative avec inversion du sujet afin de se calquer sur la formulation des autres cartes relevée par MC ?


----------



## avago

Interesting thought.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> ne pourrait-on simplement y voir une affirmative avec inversion du sujet afin de se calquer sur la formulation des autres cartes relevée par MC ?


Les autres cartes ont clairement un impératif ; il ne peut s'agir d'affirmatives. Par ailleurs, cette inversion serait très littéraire, même poétique, et ne conviendrait guère à un jeu destiné à des enfants.


----------



## olivier68

J'entends et comprends l'argument mais, d'un autre côté, je ne parierais pas sur le fait qu'il n'existe pas de comptine enfantine pratiquant ce type d'inversion ;-) Par ailleurs, je ne dis aucunement que les autres sont affirmatives : simplement que celle-ci _pourrait_, dans sa construction, vouloir se calquer sur celles-là.


----------



## avago

I'm grateful for the mix of perspectives here.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> [Je dis] simplement que celle-ci _pourrait_, dans sa construction, vouloir se calquer sur celles-là.


Si c'était un calque, ce ne serait pas un tour valide étant donné que _tomber_ n'est pas transitif (hormis dans certains tours particuliers comme déjà relevé par Yendred), contrairement aux verbes des autres cartes (_choisir, retourner, secouer_, etc.).

On ne peut mettre sur un pied d'égalité le tour <impératif> <COD> (comme _Choisis le loup_) et le tour littéraire avec sujet inversé <COD> <sujet> (comme _Tombe le loup_ pour dire _Le loup tombe_). Dans les deux cas on a certes un verbe suivi d'un article et d'un nom, mais le second ne peut être un calque du premier étant donné que la construction est totalement différente, _choisir_ étant transitif et _tomber_ intransitif.


----------



## OLN

Ca semble d'autant plus impardonnable que le jeu est destiné à des enfants. Est-ce une création francophone ?


----------



## olivier68

Argh ! Nous ne nous comprenons pas quant à l'utilisation du mot "calque". Je parle d'un calque au sens "phonétique" ou de "présentation", pas d'un calque grammatical. Juste un truc qui plairait à l'oreille de l'enfant qui joue.


----------



## olivier68

J'ai trouvé (enfin) un exemple où il n'y a pas de notion d'impératif, mais une simple constatation:
_"Le printemps s'est enfui depuis longtemps déjà,
Craquent les feuilles mortes, brûlent les feux de bois,"_ [Barbara]


----------



## Yendred

olivier68 said:


> _"Le printemps s'est enfui depuis longtemps déjà,
> Craquent les feuilles mortes, brûlent les feux de bois,"_ [Barbara]


Ça me fait aussi penser au subjonctif "_Vienne la nuit, sonne l'heure_" d'Apollinaire, mais on tombe (sic) dans la surinterprétation pour ce pauvre jeu pour enfants !


----------



## avago

Un truc qui plairait à l'oreille d'un enfant. .. I acknowledge I'm an outsider to this language, so less qualified to comment, but Olivier's comment #18 appears to match what I know (and enjoy) about children's storytellers. #19 is also interesting.. songwriting, like poetry, uses language in particular ways.All the discussions have been good to hear.


----------

